
Dgsh – directed graph shell - glhaynes
https://www2.dmst.aueb.gr/dds/sw/dgsh/
======
polm23
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352659)

